# Hot Walkers (homemade and otherwise)



## joylee123 (Jan 6, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Hey there,[/SIZE]

My sweetie has offered to build me a mini hot walker. Could someone explain (and hopefully show some pictures




) how to put together the drive train-for lack of a better term?? I've been told you use a car rear end and transmission with shifter for the speed control and use an electric motor for the power? Could someone explain and show me how the running part works and are connected together? We can weld the arms and supports ourselves, just not too sure on what we need for the working parts





Thanks so much





Joy


----------



## joylee123 (Jan 6, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Anyone out there [/SIZE]


----------



## Marty (Jan 6, 2008)

The best one I ever had was built by my first husband Bigfoot the Ape Man.

He welded chain link posts for the apparatus.

He used a washing machine motor of all things and set the RPMS.

The biggest problem was setting the time but he finally got it.

Worked great.


----------



## hhpminis (Jan 6, 2008)

I think the problem here is you are talking to mostly the women who dont actually do the work of making htem. HAHA

I will ask my husband to explain it later when we are both inside.

Mine is very simple. It is a single speed and goes one direction. I only use it for cooling down after I work them or drying them after a bath. It runs on an electric motor and is chain driven.

If you wanted to get fancy I am sure you could make it go faster or slower. I do remember my hubby saying something about a 2 speed rear end would make it go both directions?


----------



## joylee123 (Jan 6, 2008)

hhpminis said:


> I think the problem here is you are talking to mostly the women who dont actually do the work of making htem. HAHA
> 
> I will ask my husband to explain it later when we are both inside.
> 
> ...



[SIZE=12pt]hhpminis



Awesome



Thank you thank you!! Yes if you could please ask him, I'd sure appreciate it






We just aren't sure about the mechanical items needed. I knew there was a rear end something 'er other involved OH! but not too sure how to use the electric motor.... does it turn the chain pulley to turn the rear end to make the arms turn? Do you have to fabricate the rear end to accomodate the chain? See what I mean OH! Do you by chance or could you by chance take some photos of it in the near future



[/SIZE]

Thanks so much,

Joy

Marty ,

Bigfoot the Ape Man?


----------



## Becky (Jan 6, 2008)

Joy, if you'll send me your email address, I'll email pictures I just took of mine. It's a factory built walker, but older. And yes, it uses a 3 speed forward and reverse automotive transmission with an automotive rear end. Chrysler to be exact! Mine uses belts instead of chains. It has a 3/4 hp electric motor. I believe the arms are 18' long. You can email me if you like at [email protected]


----------



## xxs (Jan 6, 2008)

You shouldn't use a chain drive. You should use a belt drive so it will slip if there is a lot of tension. A chain can be very dangerous in that if the horse were to rear and fall down, it will be dragged...I know of a valuable Arabian stallion that was actually dragged to death.


----------



## hhpminis (Jan 6, 2008)

OK, here it is from the man. The most economical way is to get a rear end out of a car, any car. Pull the rear cover, weld up the spider gears in the rear end, stand it on end, take one side of the axle out and weld a plate against the housing where the axle came out. Weld a frame to stand it up so it doesn't tip over. Mount an electric motor by the pinion, put a pulley on the pinion, and a pulley on the motor and place a belt betweent he two to drive the rear end.

If you want to go both ways, use a reversable motor.

You can put a transmission in it if you want to go more than one speed or put a switch (reastat, that dims lights) on the electric motor, or use a variable speed motor.

I guess there are many ways to do it.

Hope this makes sense to your hubby, it is greek to me!

Oh and mine is belt driven not chain, see what I know! LOL


----------



## joylee123 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks everybody





hhpminis, I'm sure he'll know what you mean! Thanks so much





Becky, I will email you!

Thanks again all








Joy


----------

